
Someone Stole Our Awesome Website - What else shall we do? - Concours
http://www.feedsapi.com/blog/someone-stole-our-website/
======
pjstevns
IANAL, but sending a DMCA notice to India? Really! I don't remember India
being under US jurisdiction. Waste of money.

~~~
dredmorbius
Actually, to Australia, where dndwebtech seems to be hosted presently, but
that would be similarly outside US jurisdiction. Still, while it probably
won't help, I don't see how sending a DMCA notice could hurt -- worst that
might happen is that someone will laugh at you over the Internet. I've had
worse.

Actually, worse might be that the pirate would send a DMCA takedown to _your_
hosting provider. I've seen reports of this happening, from Indian firms no
less.

~~~
Concours
"Actually, worse might be that the pirate would send a DMCA takedown to your
hosting provider." Now, that would be funny , lol . I shall probably send
their hosting provider a short note about this.

~~~
dredmorbius
Just FYI: sending _their_ hosting provider a note (other than a takedown /
copyright violation notice) won't do much to prevent _you_ from receiving a
notice. You might want to put _your_ hosting provider on notice that your
content has been misappropriated, and to disregard DMCA notices from anyone
claiming the reverse.

------
aaronbasssett
America ≠ World. The DMCA does not apply outside of America.

~~~
Mandatum
Until the TPP's signed in which case..

------
gchokov
This happens all the time, get used to it. Especially when your
company/product starts to mean something. Take it from the bright side of
life, and enjoy! They can copy the features of your side, but they can't copy
the value and the stories your company can say. What you can do going forward,
put a copyright of everything you create on the web site and strive to provide
stories and value, rather than just a web site.

------
passwert
Well, the website looks crappy anyway - the copycats should have invested 10$
and buy a template from somewhere.

------
yashg
Looks like someone set up a new IT workshop and is stealing sites to fill up
their portfolio. The url says demo1, so they are trying to show your site as a
demo, as if it was designed by them.

------
Alterlife
It's a demo url... Perhaps one of their customers (dndwebtech's customers I
mean) asked them to build a website that "looks like feedsapi.org".

ie: perhaps they never planed to use it as is -- a developer could have
downloaded the website just to look at how it's structured, and it's an
unfortunate accident that it ended up on the open web...

------
Battochon
Dude, maybe it's just that you use the same template? How did you do your
website?

~~~
Concours
It IS a copy , same text, same content , same images, even the chat box is
there... well, it's stealing plain and simple.

PS: Just to clarify, the copied version of our website is hosted at:
[https://www.feedsapi.org](https://www.feedsapi.org) [Article already updated]

------
Concours
OP here: Just to clarify, the copied version of our website is hosted at:
[https://www.feedsapi.org](https://www.feedsapi.org) [Article already updated]
.

------
moron4hire
DNDWebTech, they applied to my one Freelancer.com post several months ago. I
didn't give them the job, it was obvious they were ripping off other people's
work.

~~~
igreulich
I clicked the link to 'Create your account', and the link 404'd.

I'm not sure they stole yet. They might be in the process of stealing it.

Distinction that doesn't make a difference?

------
hdabrows
The links to the copy should be marked with nofollow otherwise you'll be
promoting their search engine ranking.

